# "The Reef" Go Time, Time To Get It Done



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*"The Reef"*
We all need escape routes from the hustle and bustle of daily life to unwind and breathe. Finding paths to relaxation is important for a happy, healthy life. Dreams can come true again when everything old is new again. Welcome to â€œThe Reefâ€ our newest addition at Bay Flats Lodge.

Within walking distance of the main lodge, â€œThe Reefâ€ offers exclusive accommodations for 9 guests, lighted elevator with phone, screened in porch, 2.2 acres coastal oak trees overlooking San Antonio Bay, bass fishing lake, extra parking, and all the comforts of home.

Times change, but our dedication to perfecting the travel experience never will. Our highly personalized staff, combined with authentic, accommodations of the highest quality, embodies a home away from home for those who know and appreciate the best.

More to come...please stay tuned.

*Fishing Report*
Trout fishing area reefs, ICW, VBC and area deeper lakes has offered some of the best action we experienced since 1996. Key in on shell undulations and tapered oyster reefs. Area deeper drains running parallel to Matagorda Island - here is the deal, during the day the mud acts like a solar panel or blanket heating up all day only to attract baitfish and solid redfish to lay on top of the warm mud during the night. Bone top water spook Jr. surface top waters worked slowly across pods of small finger mullet is paying off with huge reds while trout have been coming to hand in the 25" class.

*Testimonials *
Nicholas M.
I'm not one to write too many reviews, but if you're into bay fishing or waterfowl, you should check out this place. The Lodge is really nice and the staff treats you exceptionally well. Our room was huge and very clean. They also have this pretty cool patio with fire pits surrounding it. Oh, and the meals (which are included) are awesome. We had a rib-eye for dinner which I couldn't finish. Fishing-wise we killed it. Caught Drums, Reds, and Trout. Hunting was a little slower, but it's late in the season and we did whiff on a couple flocks that came in. Would definitely recommend checking this place out.

Captain Chris and Deb Martin - Owners
http://www.bayflatslodge.com/latest-fishing-report
http://www.facebook.com/bayflatslodge/
http://www.instagram.com/bay_flats_lodge/
www.BayFlatsLodge.com


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Thanks*

We are so blessed to meet and make friends with so many people, and this last weekend was no exception. Thanks to everyone for trusting Bay Flats Lodge.


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Mixing it up*

Good day for this father son trip for a Bay Flats sporting day. Captain Stephen Boriskieâ€¦

Took these two brothers fishing this morning on a half day trip. It wasnâ€™t fast and furious with the poor weather conditions but we managed a solid box of fish. Captain Jeremy McClelland

Had a great time hunting with these guys last two days. It wasÂ Bobs first duck hunt with a little coaching from me he was making contact with the ducks. Bob got a good pintail and redheads. Captain Billy F.

Ammo cut 3 pads on his right foot over something while retrieving 8 redheads that rained down. Heâ€™s still not well, but his enthusiasm is in the driverâ€™s seat. Today almost broke my heart. You can see heâ€™s waiting on me to start the truck. BTW he has never been inside my truck before, always in the bed with travel kennel.


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*"The Reef" vs "The Flats"*

Now, is the time to pull the trigger on requesting accommodations and guides.


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*"The Flats"*

Thanks


----------

